# Relief / Stanz / Prägeeffekt



## VisionEffects (29. März 2007)

Tach zusammen,

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Habe in Photoshop eine neue Datei geöffnet 800*80 Pixel, Auflösung 72 Pixel,
Farbmodus RGB, Hintergrund weiß.
Nun wähle ich mein Textwerkzeug und erstelle einen Schriftzug in Verdana,
Textfarbe schwarz, Textgröße 86 Pixel in scharf.
Dann wähle ich auf sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren.
Nun wähle ich mir den Filter-Stilisierungsfilter-Relief, hier stelle ich folgende Werte ein:
Winkel=60, Höhe=1, Stärke=26
Dann gehe ich auf Bild-Anpassen-Helligkeit/Kontrast und wähle für Helligkeit 100%

Leider ergibt sich hierbei eine Hintergrundfarbe von #E4E4E4

Wie kann ich es anstellen, das der Hintergrund in richtigem weiß erscheint #FFFFFF, ohne den Reliefeffekt zu zerstören?

Wenn jemand für mich eine Lösung hat, wäre echt toll, bin aber kein Photoshop-Profi,
solte daher schon klein für klein erklärt sein.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## TeQs (29. März 2007)

Naja, sehr Ellegant ist es nicht, aber wende doch einfach 2 mal Helligkeit und Kontrast auf die ebene an. Ab +200 wird der Hintergrund #000000.


----------



## VisionEffects (29. März 2007)

Welche Variante wäre denn eine elegantere?
Denn wenn ich Helligkeit/Kontrast 2mal anwende, dann verschwinden meine konturen  
Wäre ja bereit, das ganze auf eine bessere Art zu machen, aber wie?


----------



## TeQs (29. März 2007)

Nimm doch einfach den Reliefeffekt vom Ebenenstil


----------



## Boromir (29. März 2007)

Schließe mich der Meinung von TeQs an. Den Stil auf Relief und Hart meißeln setzen.

Boromir

Bsp:


----------



## VisionEffects (29. März 2007)

Habe ich schon genommen, der sieht aber nicht so gut aus, sieht mehr gewölbt und dünn aus.
Der Relief-Effekt mit dem Filter sieht wirklich wie eine Prägung aus.
Es muß doch eine Möglichkeit geben, wenigstens den Hintergrund weiß zu bekommen.
Vielleicht irgendwie über Alpha-Kanäle?

____________________________________________________________________________

Also habe mir gerade mal den Link angesehen, aber der Stanzeffekt soll im Hintergrund #FFFFFF und die Schrift sollte mindestens annähernd #FFFFFF sein.


----------



## TeQs (29. März 2007)

also wenn Schrift und Text weiß sein sollen, nun ja, dann sieht man auf dem Bild nichtsmehr


----------



## Boromir (29. März 2007)

Hallo Vision...

ich habe noch einen Ebenenstil bei mir gefunden, den ich mal als Tesafilm gebraucht habe.
Vielleicht kommt das deinen Vorstellungen entgegen.

Boromir


----------



## VisionEffects (30. März 2007)

Hallo Boromir,

Wie muss ich denn bei der Tesafilmvariante beginnen?
Neue Datei und dann Text einfügen ?

Komme so erst mal nicht klar damit, und wenn ich von Beginn an die Schritte klicke kommt nichts dabei heraus


----------



## soyo (30. März 2007)

Nehm einfach den Text in die Auswahl und wende auf die Auswahl deine Einstellungen für Helligkeit/Kontrast an.


----------



## Boromir (30. März 2007)

Hallo Vision...

entpacke die zip-Datei, schreibe in Photoshop deinen Text, geh in der Stilepalette auf den kleinen Pfeil oben rechts und dann auf Stile laden, such dann nach der entpackten Datei und öffne sie, wende den Stil durch anklicken in der Stilpalette auf die Schrift an, fertig.

Boromir

Bsp:


----------



## VisionEffects (30. März 2007)

Euch allen Vielen Dank,

Boromir, das ist es perfekt und Vielen Dank


----------

